# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  El mago del mes

## Iban

Hola, hola, hola.

Hay tantos magos buenísimos que desconocemos, y disciplinas que no son propia de las que no tenemos ni idea...

¿Se podría elegir un "mago del mes", o "mago de la semana" sobre el que, cada vez, vayamos todos aprendiendo, descubriendo, criticando y compartiendo?

Si el post es una memez, me lo cerráis a golpe de candado, y así no se desata una cascada de "yo creo que sí", "yo creo que no".


 :Tussor: 


(Hay que ser prácticos...).

----------


## Jimmy MX

Hola Iban, eso es una buena idea,"el mago del mes" me gusta jejeje, yo creo que si ¿alguien me secunda?

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo te secundo. Esto nos haría indagar más en la magia y podríamos aprender mucho más.  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

es una buena idea, pero quien lo elige?, como damos con magos que desconocemos y los valoramos?... hay mucho para esto, pero la idea es buena

----------


## Iban

Supongo que un moderador se tendría que hacer cargo. Y bien ponerlo el, o bien elegirlo en base a MPs que reciba. Porque si lo tenemos que ir eligiendo entre nosotros, esto va a ser un gallinero y no vamos a llegar a nada.

----------


## Ritxi

Iban ¿y porque no te haces tú el responsable?  :001 005: 

Si tu te curras un buen post y por ejemplo y lo cuelgas en historia de la magia yo me ocupo de que tire para adelante 

Allí nos expones algo de él, historis, técnicas, juegos y que la gente comente lo que sea

Si la gente colabora podemos hacer una sección especifica y todo!!

Vaya marrón, no? 
¿Aceptas el reto?  :302:

----------


## Iban

.



.........

----------


## Iban

> ¿Aceptas el reto?


 
Creo que no eres consciente de que le estás dando una metralleta a un mono.

 :666:  :666: 

Preparo algo, y cuando lo tenga te lo mando por MP para ver si está en onda.

----------


## Barbafloren&Crossman

Propongo sencillamente una mezcla de lo que habéis puesto arriba.
Que se elijan 3 o 4 candidatos y como bien ha dicho Ritxi expones  algo de él, historias, técnicas, juegos y que la gente vote al que más le guste durante una semana.
Tras esa semana se recuentan las votos y ya está, no elige nadie, si no que elegimos todos.

----------


## Iban

*stia, si; y escribo una enciclopedia de magos a la semana, y al final del año la edito de doce en doce volúmenes. No nos pasemos...

----------


## CroW

> Creo que no eres consciente de que le estás dando una metralleta a un mono.
> 
> 
> 
> Preparo algo, y cuando lo tenga te lo mando por MP para ver si está en onda.


Me gusta esa actitud... me gusta...

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## nico5713

me gusta la idea iban y creo que entre todo podemos colabora
una opcion es mediante voto popular en el foro
y la otra dandole un metralleta a un mono (noooooo)ajajajajja  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 

esta muy muy buena tu idea ya que con esta estariamos mas activos los users del foro no?
un saludo

----------


## Iban

Vale, estoy ahora entrando en la vorágine de exámenes, pero intentaré hacer algo (Dios, qué malo es esto de la magia para los estudios...).

Yo voy a proponer un formato, se lo mando al jefe por MP, y si le gusta, ratatatata, y si no, seguro que lo retoca y lo deja fetén.

----------


## Zeleth

Pues a mi la idea del mono con un arma de fuego me entusiasma. ¿Habra videos?
Estos simios.. salimos de ellos y ahora nos imitan.. Welcome to the jungle.

Que mono el mono.. 



PD: Secundo la idea xD

----------


## Iban

Por qué no, vídeos, DVDs, sus libros transcritos a plumilla, ¡ellos mismos en un zip!

:-)

Zeleth, como me sigas metiendo presión, me voy a echar a llorar. Y no hay nada más peligroso que un mono con metralleta y llorera.

----------


## Coloclom

Propongo a Iban para usuario del mes.  :117: 

En principio la idea parece interesante y positiva, yo también secundo la idea

----------


## Javi Drama

¡¡¡Anda como se me ha pasado tan bonito e interesante post con monos armados y todo!!! imperdonable.

Sin dudarlo que secundo (a estas alturas sera tercundo, cuarcundo o ventcundo la idea...como humorista no tengo precio menos mal que me dedico a otra cosa) la idea y propuesta.

Lo que no me "gusta" es lo de enviarlo por mp y que decida si le gusta, que narices...lo haces público y seguro que entre todos te proponen (notese el matiz de como me salgo de la tangente y me quito como sujeto de la oración xD) cambios y sugerencias para llevarlo a buen puerto. No te de verguenza.

De las mejores ideas que he visto en mucho tiempo, de hecho me encanta el leer la vida, obra y milagros de magos, grandes o pequeños, y en el apartado historia de la magia está manga por hombro para encontrar alguno (critica constructiva: ¿indice con links a las bios y comentarios que ya hay?).

Animo Iban, a ver si en nada lo tienes listo  :Smile1: .

----------


## Iban

Se siente, ya lo he mandado. :-p

Ahora está todo en manos de Ritxi, que Dios nos pille confesados.

----------


## Javi Drama

Nada hombre, nada. Si era un comentario para que no tuvieras verguenza de publicarlo.

----------


## Iban

:Oops: 

Quién sabe, igual lo he enviado después de leer tu post...

 :Wink1:

----------


## Javi Drama

El caso es que lo envies...que ya tenemos ganas de verlo :P

----------


## Iban

¿Cómo que acelere? Si ya está decidido, más fácil no lo podíamos tener: el primer mago del mes es... ¡Ider! 

:-)

Ahora hablando en serio. Ya le mandé a Ritxi un borrador por MP, ahora está en sus manos. Imagino que está dándole vueltas a cómo cambiar todo lo que le he mandado sin que yo me ofenda. Y lo que no sabe todavía es que yo tengo la misma sensibilidad que los diálogos de Rambo, así que se está preocupando por nada.

¡Ritxi, dinos algo...!

----------


## Ritxi

No esta tan mal el borrador!!!  :001 302: 

He modificado un par de cosas y lo he pasado al equipo de moderación, el jueves cuando vuelva te digo algo.

Ya tengo un par de ideas  :Idea:

----------


## Iban

¡Ole, ole, ole!

----------


## mago Tovel

Bravo,al fin,una idea genial a punto de salir en público.
Una idea genial,asi aprenderemos muchas cosas sobre muchos magos,conocidos y no tan conocidos,pero igual de importantes o más.

----------


## Iban

Si esto sale bien, se podrían intentar otras cosas como "el tema de la semana", "el juego de la semana", "la playmate del año"...

----------


## mago Tovel

Muy bién sacando ideas.También,en vez del juego de la semana la rutina del mes.

----------


## Ming

No es para aguar la fiesta pero... señores, vayamos paso a paso!

Paso 1: Ritxi dinos ya quien es el primer mago!

Preguntas:
-Cuanto tiempo estaremos hablando sobre cada uno.
-Será un post donde cada uno irá escribiendo lo que encuentre?
-Para empezar habrá una especie de plantilla? Donde se irá añadiendo la información o no? O será como un hilo más...

----------


## Iban

Por lo que ha dicho Ritxi, hasta el jueves, como pronto, tendremos que aguantarnos las ganas.

Ay, ayyy... yyyyyy....

----------


## mago Tovel

Bueno,lo otro es por si funciona esto,y...¡solo queda un dia para saber el primer candidato!

----------


## nico5713

hola iban estaria muy bueno tambien escojer un juego por semana entiendes??
que no sea el mejor mago del mes pero que sea el efecto mejor realizado
por ejemplo:
juego de esta semana: iban con el juego de las 4 cartas azules
y por otro lado anunciar al mago del mes:
por ej: este mes: ritxi
(perdon por usar sus nombres pero era para dar un ejemplo :P)

PD:si no te parece puedes eliminar el mensaje no hay problema

----------


## Ming

Nico estaría bien... supongo... pero creo que esa no era la idea, ¿no? Bueno... o yo no lo he entendido así...

Yo no pienso ponerme a buscar información sobre la vida de Ritxi  :117:  ¡NO!  :117: 
(no te lo tomes a mal, eh Ritxi... o si... ya no se si te hago bulling o no...)

----------


## Iban

Es que hay tantas buenas ideas... Pero no nos estresemos. Vamos "de a pocos", a ver cuál es el veredicto de Ritxi para el primer paso.

----------


## Ming

Por cierto... Ritxi, se te acaba el tiempo...

tic, tac, tic, tac...

----------


## nachoya

yo creo que esta buena la idea , pero quien elige al mago?

----------


## Iban

El moderador, eso no creo que se ponga en duda. Los galones son los galones. Que si no empezaremos todos.... es que yo quiero, es que esto, es que lo otro...

Pero bueno, esperemos a que Ritxi nos cuente.

----------


## mago Tovel

Ritxi,que tal ya lo tienes terminado?

----------


## Iban

Jajaja... ¡Ritxiiiii...! Que nos tienes aquí a todos los aprendices con una sed de conocimiento... Que parecemos ocas siguiendo a un granjero con un saco de pienso.

----------


## Ritxi

Ya lo se que os dije el Jueves pero me ha sido imposible, al final tardé más en llegar de lo que creí, y ayer despúes de 16h de autocar, pues como que no tenía ganas de nada. Eso si, al menos ganamos  :001 005: 


De momento lo colgamos en _Historia de la magia_, ya veremos que haremos más adelante

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...924#post222924

----------


## mago Tovel

¿Debemos postear allí?(¡alfin ya está terminado!)

----------


## Magnano

ahora que todo esto esta en marcha tengo una sugerencia a raiz de esto, si cada mes ponemos un mago, porque no poner un subarea en historia de la magia y cada mes incrementar un poco este subforo, así tendríamos las cosas un poco mas ordenadas y sería mas facil a la hora de buscar que el buscador que tenemos es tan bueno que siempre me salen cientos de resultados y es un poco cansado revisar los resultados... xD

saludos!

----------


## Iban

dcmoreno, te voy a regalar una caja de comas, puntos, y punto-y-comas. :-)

Dijo Ritxi que si esto salía adelante, que igual hacía una sub-área. Pero que si fracasaba, que no merecía la pena tomarse el esfuerzo por anticipado.

Así que... escribe, escribe sobre Vernon...

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Creo que sería más facil hacer un post fijo donde se fuesen poniendo los links de los distintos magos... además podrían ponerse por años...
mmm... creo que lo he sacado de algún lado...

Plagio puro y duro  :302:  (...pero no se de donde...  :117: )

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Por años, Ming...

Tú eres muy optimista, ¿no?

----------


## Ming

Optimista yo?!?!
:S
De donde sacas eso?!

Mas bien soy pesimista  :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

Entonces no he entendido tui mensaje. ¿Crees que el experimento del mago del mes va a durar años?

O... eh... no me aclaro. Voy a postear algo de Vernon, a ver si así compenso tanta estupidez (mía) con algo de interés.

----------


## CleHle

Me gusta! :Smile1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Si es buena idea

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

otra cosa, yo creo que cada mago haga un video de lo que mas le guste y el truco mas fuerte que tenga y de ahi que la gente elija.

----------


## Magnano

lo del mago del mes ya esta en practica, si buscas en el foro te daras cuenta de ello, busca antes de decir nada

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Perdona, no lo sabía (evita malos rollos)

----------


## mpot27

Solo ha dicho que uses el buscador.

----------


## Pulgas

Los malos rollos los prvocan los que se ponen a escribir y escribir sin mirar nada antes. El foro lleva mucho tiemopo funcionando, mucha, mucha gente escribiendo en él con perseverancia y buen criterio, sin pretender acaparar mensajes de un día para otro escribiendo a lo loco, de una mane3ra irreflexiva y sin consultar ni leer los post donde escriben.
Por favor, evita (cambiando de actutud) los malos rollos tú.

----------


## magic_7

Los malos rollos los pueden evitar tanto los que escriben sin mirar como los que corrigen de una manera "estricta" (en forma de reprimenda), mi madre siempre me dijo: 2 no discuten si 1 no quiere

----------


## Javi Drama

Pfpfpfpfp está tensa la cosa ¿no? o es que son cosas mias...

Bien es cierto que desde hace unos días hay una "revolución" en el foro, os habeis registrado o comenzado a escribir un grupo de personas que en 2 días habeis "bumpeado" uhmmmm así sin contar demasiado al menos 7 hilos de diferentes años (el de 2004 ya era para partirse) y es normal que os lo reciminen ya que es algo que aparece bien clarito en las normas que mucho me temo NO habeis leido o si lo habeis hecho no lo tomais en cuenta, no se que es peor...

Por otro lado, es cierto que mucha gente se pasa, y mucho, en las formas de recriminar (creo que se lo comente a alguien hace algún tiempo) por la vocación de mod o algo así. Ni que decier tiene que a mi, personalmente, me molestan las dos posturas.

Me molesta que un hilo esté parado y de pronto entre y vea un mensaje...automaticamente (inocente de mi...) pienso "hombre, se mueve el hilo de la mnemonica por ejemplo, algo interesante" y veo que es un comentario de una linea sin aportar nada...porca miseria mi gozo en un pozo pero a continuación veo como de malas formas otros vienen con el mazo en la mano generando ya lo que llamais "mal rollo" que aunque uno no quiera discutir los demás si nos quedamos con el mal ambientillo.

Así pues, por favor, leed las malditas fechas y no ahoguéis las ilusiones de leer algo interesante de los demás y por favor si teneis que echar una bronca hacedlo con "humor" o al menos con clase...ni sois mods, ni teneis el don de la omnisciencia ni nada parecido.

Propuesta: seguro que el foro dispone de bans para no postear...habrá a quien le parezcan medidas caciquistas pero un bonito refrán dice: la letra con sangre entra... y si no han leido las normas o no las han entendido demasiado bien...algo habrá que hacer con la proliferación actual de posts sin sentido (entre los que incluyo las presentes lineas).

Ale, metiendome donde no me llaman... pero es que me gusta leer el foro y ultimamente se me quitan las ganas, tanto por unos como por otros, y si se me quitan las ganas a ver que hago yo en mis horas muertas...v_v.

La cola para odiarme da la vuelta a la manzana...la de mandarme a paseo...también.

Esta vez sin saludo que estoy mosca xD.

----------


## Pulgas

"Entono el mea culpa y suplico perdón."
Gracias pro el toque. Lo tendré en cuenta y me morderé la elngua.
Prometido.

----------


## rafa cama

Por seguir con el off-topic: Si en algún momento veis un mensaje que consideráis inapropiado, por favor, pulsad el icono con forma de señal de tráfico, para que los moderadores tengamos constancia, que con tantos mensajes nuevos no nos da tiempo a revisarlo todo.

Y tengamos la fiesta en paz.

Saludines.

----------


## Javi Drama

Tampoco es eso...solo hay que ser comedido v_v.

Pero vamos que estoy leyendo ahora el ultimo mensaje y que quieres que te diga...que os habeis quedado cortos/as...os voy a dar toda la razón, como para perder los nervios.

----------


## magic_7

Si, pero no justifica que pierdas los nervios, si te paso algo de eso por la calle ¿es normal que pierdas los nervios y os pongais a gritaros (o en mi caso a puñetazos)?)
Lo más adecuado es decirlo de forma amigable y denunciarlo si quieres o algo asi pero no ponernos bordes porque puede que hoy ese chico haya escrito sin mirar pero puede que mañana te pueda ayudar con algo que él sepa

----------


## Iban

Off the ttopic y on the topic para quien quiera leerlo.

Sería bueno que cuando contestemos a alguien, sepamos con quién estamos hablando, tanto para bien como para mal. Echando un ojo a su perfil, cotilleando los temas o posts de esa persona... A veces no enfrentamos a un titán sin saberlo, y otras hacemos caso a consejos de quien está todavía en pañales.

(Y no, no vayáis ahora a mi perfil, ya os ahorro yo el paseo: todavía tengo pañales por aquí tirados. Así que para este caso, aplicadme el segundo supuesto del consejo  :Wink1: ).

----------

